# Please help me find my son’s snowboard 🏂!



## Jodicats (May 1, 2020)

Hi everyone. My son’s treasured snowboard was taken from him while he was snowboarding at Whitetail. I’d be the happiest mom ever to get it back. It’s a Capita Outsiders with the words “take me to your pizza” on the other side. I’d love your help in reuniting him with it. I really don’t think it has much monetary value, but it is valuable to him. If you’ve seen it or have it, I’d be so appreciative to get it back. I’d buy it back-maybe you’re the unwitting owner of a board you didn’t know was taken from a kid. NO QUESTIONS ASKED. Promise. Just want the board back to my son. Thank you all💕







Hi


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

This sucks. Not every kid out there has three/four boards or parents who can afford to buy a new one. 
I can't help you but I wish you and your kid the best of luck.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

My friend's board was stolen at the beginning of the season before last. We saw it posted for sale on Facebook Marketplace three months later, with the same bindings on it and everything. My friend had documented the serial code on his board, so he involved the police, set up a sting, and got it back! We saw the guy who was selling it at the coffee shop where the board was stolen within a few weeks of the sting, and we gave him shit for being such a cool guy. 

Morale of the story: don't give up hope, it might pop up for sale on the internet or something.


----------

